# foods for a diarrhea prone doggy?



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

We are getting to the very bottom of the bag of our current dog food (Hill's Rx i/d) and I would like to put Pepper onto something else...

Important details: 
Pepper has some kind of intestinal problem... he gets bad diarrhea, cause unknown, and after a month and a half of chicken and rice, plus three failed attempts at re-introducing regular dog food, the vet convinced us to try the Hill's i/d prescription food... after two days of Hill's, he was fine, no more diarrhea.

After reading the ingredients of Hill's, I think it might be the "bad stuff" (grain and other fillers) that fixed the diarrhea... I think its possible he may still have whatever condition caused the diarrhea, but the Hill's has something in it that absorbs the extra fluid in his GI tract which makes his poop come out firm and normal.

Pepper came from the shelter on Science Diet and had been on it for awhile with no problems.
We tried putting him back on the SD and have also tried two versions of a locally produced high end dog food (one was the regular "adult" version and the other was a digestive health/low allergen version) with no success. 
I started the switch very slowly... 5 kibbles per meal and he was ok. When I got to 10 kibbles per meal, the diarrhea came back full force. [He eats 3/4 cup of kibble a day, split between AM and PM.]

Right now, BARF/raw is not an option.

Can anyone give me suggestions of what foods I might try? Are there any companies that offer either free samples or very small bags? 

Thanks!
Sid


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Akira had very soft stools on chicken or anything with grains we switched him to Orijen 6 fishes and never looked back. But since we don't know if it is intolerance or something else it's hard to recommend you a brand of kibble because Orijen is much richer than other brands.

But they do sell 1.49$ trial pouches.


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

Two of my dogs where getting the runs from Blue Wilderness and the other was on Blue Large Breed Puppy. Even adding rice and ground beef did not help that much. I switched them cold turkey to Eukanuba's new food Naturally Wild Venision and Potato. The next day the runs stopped on both dogs.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

We tried a variety of stuff for Teddy because he had soft stools too, what we eventually put him on was the Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato...he likes it and his poop was firm from day one on it!


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ I've heard that food recommended a lot for dogs with sensitive systems. Natural Balance has several limited ingredient formulas that may help.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If your dog does better on the rice and chicken why not just go homecooked and add the extras to balance that diet? You need a calcium source and some organ meat. I haven't done it but I believe you can pressure cook or slow cook chicken bones long enough for them to become mushy and edible.

Pumpkin does wonders for my dogs when they had bad GI issues a few years back. Canned plain pumpkin from the baking section of the supermarket. Just a spoonful. Bet your prescription food has a similar fiber source. Most dog food has the other type of fiber. Pumpkin has lots of water soluble fiber.

Call around to the feed and pet stores. Many do offer free sample bags. With your experience a small sample bag would be plenty of kibbles.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Our IBD boy is on Eukanuba Sensitive Stomach and it is working great for him.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Roe had a consistent soft stool when I switched them from Pedigree (yuck). She had trouble with Canidae, but then I put Roe on California Natural (puppy) chicken . It has only one meat source and one carb source..so less things to be affected by. not as rich as canidae. She still had a little runny stool, so I began to add a teaspoon of pumpkin to her meal and this solved the problem. No pumpkin = runny stool. 

Pumpkin is the BEST!


----------

